# Rear diff oil



## longhorn294 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey.. new to this site. Looks like a lot of good info here..
Got a question... changing all the fluids in my '07 Brute 650 and Yamaha Bruin 350 I picked up this year. Heading to Arizona mountains next week from E Texas. Can I use Mobil 1 Synthetic Gear Lubricant LS.. 75w-90 in the rear diff of both or should I get something different/better? Thanks for any info...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not on the Brute. 10/40 conventional in front and tractor hydraulic oil or wet brake oil in the rear. Synthedics on friction disks designed for non- synthetic oils makes them slip and glaze. You have one in each on the Brute. Plus the weight is wrong for proper distribution. Use what you want on the Yamaha.


----------



## longhorn294 (Oct 11, 2015)

NMKawierider said:


> Not on the Brute. 10/40 conventional in front and tractor hydraulic oil or wet brake oil in the rear. Synthedics on friction disks designed for non- synthetic oils makes them slip and glaze. You have one in each on the Brute. Plus the weight is wrong for proper distribution. Use what you want on the Yamaha.


Thanks... got the front diff covered.. would TSC have what I need for rear? Maybe a name?


----------



## camshaft (May 26, 2014)

Mystik JT-5 Trans Hydraulic Fluid, 2 gal. - For Life Out Here


----------



## longhorn294 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Camshaft....That should fix me up.. now all we need is the mountains in AZ, although I'm not looking forward to that 1250+ mile drive...it'll be fun tho....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And Kawie makes a great wet brake oil for the rear gearcase and it's by the quart. I have always used it in mine with no worries.


----------

